# (CAN) Oz # 1 Junior Golden In Canada 2011, # 5 On Junior List



## zeekster (Jun 15, 2009)

SHURMARK’S GREAT AND POWERFUL** JFTR JH http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=397501

HIPS, ELBOWS AND HEART ALL OFA CLEARED

Eyes passed Cerf, PRCD/PRA carrier, PRA1 Clear 

Thyroid normal

If you’re looking for a hard driving male on land and water marks, look no further OZ has it all and should throw size and speed also. OZ finished 8 out of the 10 trials he ran this year in Canada and the US, Jammed his first trial in Alabama at 15 months went on with 1 CM, 1 4th, 4 3rd and a 1st in Canada

Watch for him running Qualifying and possibly Amateur in Canada this year.

For more info and pedigree contact 
Dave Beacock [email protected]


----------

